# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  غرفتي حبيبتي...!

## طائر أيلول

أمل في وجهها ستعرف أنها كوكب من الحب والعطاء في سمائها نجوم وأقمار وفي داخلها أحلام صغار...زوج,,,,طفلة......وحب يسري في وجدانها مثل الأنهار....لما أحلامها رهينة الدار....لما تظل تبكي كلما زارتها قريبة ....كلما رأت أطفال تلعب في الفناء تثير ضجة وبكاء..تهرب مسرعة إلى غرفتها الحبيبة لتشكوى إشتياقاً لأشياء في حياتها قد تبدُ مستحيلة أو أن الزمن قرر وقفها إلى آجل غير معلوم..في غرفتها الحبيبة لعب كثيرة.....دب كبير تلجأ لهُ حين تشعر بالحنان فتحظنهُ كأنهُ إنسان...دمى بشكل بنت صغيرة معها تجلس طول اليوم تناغيها تلاعبها وكأنها بنتها العزيزة....تأن هذه الفتاة من أوجاع من ألتياع من صراع مع واقع لا يطاق فكل ما تتمناه هو عبارة عن رسم في الهواء...إلى أن يأتي ذاك اليوم فتتحول صحرائها إلى جنة غناء.....لكن متى ...؟؟؟؟!!!drawGradient()

----------


## اسير الهوى

ايلولي..

دائما تفاجئنا بتلاوين احاسيسك وابداعاتك..

فتعجزنا عن النطق..

فنقف باطلالك صمتا احيانا مخيف

واحيانا تضمنا اركان حروفك فنحس بالامان..

تشكر خيي وعوافي عليك..

تقبل مروري..

ياسر..

----------


## القلب المرح

*اهلا بالايلولي القوس قزحي* 
*كلماتك تحمل الالوان المثيرة ليس فقط الوان الكلمات ايضا الوان المشاعر*
*سلمت اناملك واعذرني لقصوري لان ككلماتك تجعلني اضعف وكأني اخرس امامها فقط اعجب بها* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

مهما طال الأنتظار ليوم نفرح فيه ونسعد ............ مهما عبرنا البحار والمحيطات لنصل إلى بر الأمان ... مهما حاولنا وجاهدنا لنيل مانريد ... مهما كتبنا وعجزنا لنوصل الفكرة للغير ...

فهنا ياأيلوووووووووولي هنا ... نجد كلمات قد تدفقت من إنسانة اتعبها الحلم وابعد عنها النوم 

فغدت في ضياع بين عالم تضج فيه الأمنيات والأحلام الورديه ....

اشكرك على هذه الكلمات الحزينة ... اخترتها بدقة ... 

لايبقى لي إلا أن أقول ( لايعدم الصبور الظفر وإن طال به الزمان )

تجدني دائماً بين صفحتك لا أعلم لماذا ؟؟ ولكن كلماتك هي من جذبني 

تقبل دري والسلام

----------


## طائر أيلول

أخواي العزيزان ياسر على  & القلب المرح تشرفيكم صفحتى فخرا أعتز بهِ ...دمتم بكل الود
صدفة البحر كلاماتك يعجز اللسان عن وصف أو قول كلمات الشكر فيها....دمت بكل الود

----------


## إيلاف

طائر أيلول ..
هنا دوما لنا لقاء مع حروفك الجميلة ..
نستمتع كثيرا بقراءة عبير قلمك ..
فلا تحرمنا منه ..
دمت بخير ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..

----------


## طائر أيلول

*ولا حرمنا تواجدكِ وتعليقاتك القيمة إيلاف* 
*دمت بكل الود*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

جميل ماخطه قلمك اخي ايلول 
دائماً متميز في كتابتك 
لا اقرأ خواطرك مره بل اكثر من مره لجمال معانيها 
نتتظر جديدك

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلموووو اخي طائر ايلول 
وتسلم الايادي وتحياتي

ليك طيبه الروح

----------


## loveevil

تسلم على الموضوع الحلو  اذا ممكن تقبلني صديق

----------


## Princess

كلمات ولا اروع اخي طائر ايلول

رسمتها بأتقان وابداع,, صرت وانا اقراها اتخيل تلك الطفله .. وتلك الغرفه .. وكل ما احتوته كلماتك من محسوسات اجدت وبرعت في انتقائها...

يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*بروك قلمك الرائع ..*
*يعطيك الله العافيه ..* 
*بنتظار روائعك ..*

*تحياتيَ لك ..*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> جميل ماخطه قلمك اخي ايلول 
> دائماً متميز في كتابتك 
> لا اقرأ خواطرك مره بل اكثر من مره لجمال معانيها 
> نتتظر جديدك
> 
> الولاء الفاطمي



*الأجمل منها هو تواجدكم في صفحتى المتواضعة ( الولاء الفاطمي)*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> يسلموووو اخي طائر ايلول 
> وتسلم الايادي وتحياتي
> 
> ليك طيبه الروح



*سلمك الله من كل شر طيبه الروح ولا حرمناك*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> تسلم على الموضوع الحلو اذا ممكن تقبلني صديق



 
*الله يخليك loveevil واكيد أقبل لي الشرف أن تكون أخي وصديق ايضا :)*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> كلمات ولا اروع اخي طائر ايلول
> 
> رسمتها بأتقان وابداع,, صرت وانا اقراها اتخيل تلك الطفله .. وتلك الغرفه .. وكل ما احتوته كلماتك من محسوسات اجدت وبرعت في انتقائها...
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن



*دائما هي رائعة طلتك أخيتي أميرة المرح بروعة قلمك*

----------


## طائر أيلول

> *بروك قلمك الرائع ..*
> 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه ..* 
> *بنتظار روائعك ..* 
> 
> *تحياتيَ لك ..*



*وبروك مرورك اللطيف (فاطمية المكارم) لا حرمنا تواجدك*

----------


## حسيني الهوى

جميل هذا الوصف

رائعه تناسق الكلمات

تقبل مروري وتحياتي

----------


## طائر أيلول

*وجميلا مروركم أخي الكريم حسيني الهوى*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*أعترف لي بأني كلماتي قد غزت قلبها وعقلها 
ولكن بعد ظ§ أعوام قررت التخلص حتى من مشاعرها 
فجأت بمعول وفأس وسكين وباقي أدوات التدمير 
فقررت نسف كل الذكريات وأحرقت عقد القران 
ولم يمضي سوى عام حتى غزلت بيت عنكبوت آخر 
لتوهم الذكر القادم ان البيت من حرير 
*

----------

